# String length and brace height for longbow



## mattd4348 (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought a used longbow and it came with no string. The bow is marked AMO 68" and 65#@28". I bought a 65" flemish string (I thought it was the correct length) but when the bow is strung the brace height is only 3''.

I think the bow is a Martin ML-14? I e-mailed Martin and got no response. Can someone please tell me what the correct string length and brace height would be for this bow?

Thanks Matt


----------



## mattd4348 (Dec 11, 2005)

I shoud've called 3 River's Archery in the first place, the string length is 64" and the brace height is 6 1/8 - 7 inches. Answered my own question by calling 3 River's whom I ordered the original string from (without mentioning it was for a Martin bow, my fault).


----------

